# Heads up PS3 reduced at Sainsburys



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

160GB PS3 consoles:

£158. At Sainsbury's Entertainment with free delivery. The offer's in-store too until Thursday 8 December, while stocks last .


----------



## BoroDave74 (May 16, 2009)

Even better if you know and trust a member of staff as their discount is 20% until next Thursday. Don't forget nectar points (which I managed to do!) 
Their bundles are not reduced online.


----------

